# Is kit stuck?



## JessiDarklighter (Jan 11, 2018)

I have a rather large mini rex doe that I agreed to breed to supply stock for local petting zoo. She has had one previous pregnancy which yielded 6 perfect healthy babies who all survived to adulthood.

On day 28, I gave the doe a nest box and she ignored it. I thought perhaps she hadn't taken (she hadn't been very cooperative with the male), but I left her with the box and plenty of materials. On day 30, she started a frenzy of nest making, jumping back and forth with the hay and jaming the box full. I set up a webcam so I could keep an eye on her but leave her undisturbed. Early in the morning of day 31, she started pulling fur, and I was sure she would soon give birth, so I started watching the webcam more carefully. Sure enough, around 4 in the afternoon, she fluffed up her nest with more hay, pulled more fur, and jumped in. I was watching the whole time. She took up the position and stayed there for 20 minutes. When she jumped back out, I went to check on the kits.

...but there weren't any. I gently poked through the multiple layers to see if she had hidden them, then shrugged, gave her more food and hay and left her with the webcam.

It is now nearly 1 AM on the beginning of day 33. I have witnessed her go though the process of "looking" like she's giving birth 3 times. Still no kits. She seems a little uncomfortable, always having to contort herself into a laying position to avoid putting any pressure on her belly. Besides that and a slightly faster breathing, and the fact that she is normally a very playful and active girl, she seems pretty normal.

I've never seen a doe "act" like she's kindling without producing any kits before. Is there a kit stuck? What should I do?

Please note, there are no vets in my region that know how to care for rabbits.


----------



## Preitler (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi, I don't think a kit is stuck if she still moves normal, but have a close look anyway.

Calcium may help inducing labour (fruit flavoured Tums are said to work), some people say putting her with the buck can help... 

Some stuff to read: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=74414


----------



## majorv (Jan 11, 2018)

You said shes acting normal...is she eating normal too? You may need to take her to a vet if you cant get labor induced pretty soon...the kits will die in the womb.

If you notice her just sitting in a corner and not eating then get her to a vet. We almost lost a doe to ketosis. It doesnt happen very often but its serious.


----------



## JessiDarklighter (Jan 11, 2018)

Shes eating plenty and moving fine. In fact, this morning after Id checked her belly and reached up to get a small amount of oats jokingly referred to as rabbit candy in my rabbitry, the cranky thing chomped down on my finger and drew blood without displaying a single behavior to warn me she was annoyed. (And ate the oats as soon as I withdrew from her cage)

I think I will place her with the buck this evening, though the last time I put them together she darn near tried to take his head off.


----------

